# Some of my soaps and packaging - pics of box template



## MagiaDellaLuna (Mar 11, 2010)

The colours are not great, having used my 'phone camera and I am also photographically challenged 





Oakmoss/Cinnamon/Clove, Litsea/Ginger/Patchouli, Lavender, Milk/silk/Honey









Boxes made from calendars and corrugated craft board.









Template





Outline of template on wrong side of corrugated card





Cutting completed





First fold





Ready to insert soap (half round)









Tuck in last tab





Presentation side (front) of box





Back of box

No glue needed - self sealing


----------



## Zenobiah (Mar 11, 2010)

Very crafty! This is my kind of thing, making everything yourself. How do you make the boxes?


----------



## April (Mar 11, 2010)

MagiaDellaLuna:

I am SO impressed.

I really love the character on the soap.  It reminds me of the runic alphabet.

What does it mean?   

The packaging is brilliant, unique.  

Congratulation and wow. :0)  

I am curious to learn whether there are any oils/butters that are specific to South Africa?  

Warm regards,

April


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Mar 11, 2010)

Zenobiah said:
			
		

> Very crafty! This is my kind of thing, making everything yourself. How do you make the boxes?



I Googled all sorts of Origami boxes but could not find what I wanted, so I made up a template using some of the ideas. It is quite time consuming to make them, but I prefer to be "doing" something constructive while I listen to the telly 

If anyone is interested I can try to post a pic of the template. I draw around the template onto the calendar pics or card and then use kitchen scissors and a craft knife to cut them out. The corrugated card has to be scored across the corrugations where the fold lines are needed, otherwise it tears unevenly. Well worth the effort though and a fraction of the price of ready made boxes, and eco friendly recycling too.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Mar 11, 2010)

April said:
			
		

> MagiaDellaLuna:
> 
> I am SO impressed.
> 
> ...



Hi April

We have Baobab, Marula and Natal Mahogany oils in addition to the usual PO, OO etc. but they are far too pricey to use in soap.

The sigil is made up of 3 runes. Uruz, Ansuz and Laguz. This symbolises health and vitality. My darling daughter made the stamp for me.


----------



## April (Mar 11, 2010)

That is fabulous.  I have a book of runes somewhere in my possession, what a great idea to add these glyphs to soap.  Your daughter did a great job.

Thank you for the information about the oils.  I was very curious about this.  I understand what you are saying, some oils are extremely pricey.  I stick with the typical oils and occasionally throw in a few higher priced oils and butters (e.g. Shea).

Take care and have a great day,

Warm regards,


April


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Mar 11, 2010)

April said:
			
		

> That is fabulous.  I have a book of runes somewhere in my possession, what a great idea to add these glyphs to soap.  Your daughter did a great job.
> 
> Thank you for the information about the oils.  I was very curious about this.  I understand what you are saying, some oils are extremely pricey.  I stick with the typical oils and occasionally throw in a few higher priced oils and butters (e.g. Shea).
> 
> ...



Thanks, April.
I use OO, PO, CO and Castor in all the soaps I sell. The only touch of luxury is silk and Essential oils, which I use in every batch.

Yummy (read "pricey") butters like Avocado and Shea are reserved for own use soaps only. I like to spoil myself


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow love those soaps and you are so clever those boxes are great.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 12, 2010)

Very clever and I love the runes.


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 12, 2010)

I love the boxes too.
They look very time consuming though.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you all for the lovely comments.

The boxes are time consuming, but for me that is a good thing 
Apart from my cats there is nobody for me to take care of, so my time is my own.

I like to keep busy anyway and needed packaging for the new shape soaps which I have made for a big show in April. They have turned out so nicely that I may even continue to make them for my usual monthly markets.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## mandolyn (Mar 16, 2010)

Those are sooooooooooooo cool!  8)


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Mar 16, 2010)

mandolyn said:
			
		

> Those are sooooooooooooo cool!  8)



Thanks, Mandolyn.

I have finally finished making 300 boxes and labelling them. I can almost do this in my sleep after so much repetition


----------



## Deda (Mar 16, 2010)

Your soaps are inspiring!  It's so nice to see something really truly different!
Love love love the boxes.


----------



## mandolyn (Mar 16, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> Your soaps are inspiring!  It's so nice to see something really truly different!
> Love love love the boxes.



Ditto That!!!!


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Mar 18, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> Your soaps are inspiring!  It's so nice to see something really truly different!
> Love love love the boxes.



Thanks, Deda.

I used to make "pillow" boxes many years ago when I was a mod on another forum, then switched to brown baggies which were acceptable but not very special.









It was time for a change, not so much the idea of making the corrugated boxes but definitely the shape of the soap and sticking to single colours. I think longtime soapers become a bit jaded when we make the same old same old for too long. The challenge is no longer there and soapmaking becomes a bit routine and boring (gasp, did I really say that ) 

Forums are great for giving all of us inspiration.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 18, 2010)

MagiaDellaLuna said:
			
		

> It was time for a change, not so much the idea of making the corrugated boxes but definitely the shape of the soap and sticking to single colours. I think longtime soapers become a bit jaded when we make the same old same old for too long. The challenge is no longer there and soapmaking becomes a bit routine and boring (gasp, did I really say that )



Yes, you did but we'll pretend we didn't hear you.  :wink:


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Mar 19, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Yes, you did but we'll pretend we didn't hear you.  :wink:





I love your signature line, Hazel. It always makes me chuckle.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah, it made me laugh when I first heard it. Today, it's not so funny because one of my new jobs is just wearing me out. So, now I'm regretting not being stronger willed and starting a weight training program.

I did keep up with walking the dogs through the winter (even if some nights it was only for 20 minutes  :wink:  ). So at least my leg muscles are fairly strong.


----------

